# Starting a Embroidery Business



## Unity Embroidery (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi I am new to this forum. 

I am starting an embroidery business but I need to know about all the licenses, certifications, tax ID, etc that is required in New York State.

My main focus will be college students and making Greek Apparel. Does any one know exactly how those clothes are made? What machines are used?

Any information would be great! 


Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome to the Forums.. you will find helpful information here..

There are many ways the Greek Apparel is done.. 

Embroidery- SWF, Toyota, (to name a few)
Tackle Twill -http://www.twillusa.com/index.php
Applique- Ioline appliqué & sports lettering systems
Heat Press- many different brands

Stahls- is great place to start before buying equipment 

Also, *Google* New York State requirements to start a business or the search the forums someone else may have put them on here.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Or search Amazon. There are publishers that print books on how to form and start a business in almost every state. Good $35 investment.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I believe clothing is taxable in NY? Something you might want to check into...


----------



## Unity Embroidery (Apr 7, 2010)

What machine do you use to put the letter on the clothing? sewing machine or embroidery? is there an automatic machine that does it or is it manually sewed?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

both either/or sewing machine and embroidery..


----------



## Unity Embroidery (Apr 7, 2010)

I would love to this automatically so which machine would you recommend? Where can find this for the cheapest price? Its a small business for now I don't want anything too fancy.

I have no sewing skills thats why.

I want to order letters from stahls.com and put them on clothing. 

I would greatly appreciate all the information.


----------



## abchung (Jul 16, 2009)

*Which machine would you recommend?*
I am only experience in Barudan, they are pretty good. Also look into getting yourself a digitizing software after everything is running smoothly. It is expensive in the beginning but will save you in the long run. But you must invest a lot of time in learning how to digitize properly.

*How complex or simple the machine you should get?*
It is up to you to work out. You have to look at the market and business plan. For me I would NOT get a single head machine because it takes to long to produce large quantity. 
For example: Let's say you have to produce for a soccer team, so you have approximately 20 shirts to embroider. for a single head machine,it takes 5mins per shirt, that is 100 mins. While a 4 head machine will take you only 25 mins. But it you have 20 head machines it will only take you 10mins.

*Where can you find the cheapest price? *
I don't know how experience you are. But if you are a new to this DON't just compare the price. Look at the company that can offer good service and near you. Good suppliers are there to help you out when you have problems.

Good Luck.


----------



## Unity Embroidery (Apr 7, 2010)

So basically there's software for the embroidery machine, where you place the letter on the clothing and it will stitch it in for you?

Which machines do you use for that?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Unity-

Where are you located? You really need to find a local embroidery company and see if they can show you machines and answer all your questions.

Plus- I suggest you find an Embroidery show nearby. 

Embroidery & Direct to Garment Extravaganza Trade Show


The forums are here to help but many of your questions require research on your part. 

I gave the link to Stahls.. they have "sew disks" these disks go into your embroidery software and sew around the letters. 

Only you know your budget and learning abilities. Embroidery isn't something you can jump in and learn after a week of classes its a huge learning curve and takes time and dedication to become successful. 



So you can either get a commercial embroidery machine (since these can do hats) or a home embroidery machine (limitations are hats and larger items like jackets) 

If you feel that you don't have the budget for a commercial machine and software I suggest you outsource with a local embroidery company until you get your business going. 

here is a link to some pre owned embroidery machines that can do hats..

Pre-Owned Embroidery Machines and Pre-Owned embroidery equipment for sale

As you can see the least expensive one is $7k but it doesn't include everything you need to get started

I hope this helps..


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot if not most Greek apparel is licensed so your want to research this site:

Greek Licensing


----------



## oneill (Mar 6, 2008)

Good call Jen.... Watch out for licensing, everyone wants their share of the pie.


----------

